# Die Alten haben immer recht.



## ssnake14 (20. Juni 2013)

Hallo da die Schonzeit von Barben seit den 15 Juni vorbei ist , wollte ich Gestern meine eigens zum Barbenfischen Gekauften Ruten und Rollen testen !!!!
Die Rollen ( Penn Slammer 560 L ) wurde mit einer MAD D - FENDER 0,35 mm , 9.0 Kg Bespult .
Als Vorfach Verwendete ich eine PRO CARP Eliminator 0,31 mm 7,9 Kg , diese Schnur ist sehr Weich und besonders Abriebsfest , als Blei verwendete ich 150 gr Sargbleie .

Die Ruten waren DAM ULTRA STRONG - Power Tip 160 , 3 teilig , 3,60m , 160 gr Wg . 
Diese Ruten sind normalerweise Spinnruten , jedoch dadurch das ca die letzen 20 cm in Extrem Fexiblen  Glasfaser übergehen , ideal auch als Bissanzeige für das Barbenfischen.












Ich bekam auch bald die ersten Bisse , 2 kleine Barben wurden hintereinander Gelandet , zufrieden war ich jedoch trotzdem , da ich sah das die Bissanzeige der Rutenspitzen auch feinere Bisse anzeigten .
Zudem freue ich mich immer wieder zu sehen , das genug an Jungfische nachkommen !!!!











Es Verging ungefäht eine dreiviertel Stunde ohne den geringsten Zupfer , ich erinnerte mich auf die Aussage eines Älteren Angler : Wenn die kleinen aufhöhren zu Beissen , dann sind die Großen am Platz .
Damals Lachte ich noch , doch ich wurde eines Besseren belehrt . Plötzlich schlug die Spitze der Rute brachial aus , ein Zeichen das sich der Fisch selbst gehakt hatt .

Ich setzte noch einen kleinen Anhieb , und der Fisch gab gleich ordentlich Gas , als ich nur einen Bruchteil von einer Sekunde die Schnur zu locker lies hing der Fisch mit den Blei in den Steinen fest , Mist dachte ich denn ich spürte das er immer noch am Haken hing .
Somit kletterte ich den Steinen am Ufer entlang hinter den Baum ( Bild ) 






Nach ewigen hin und her , bekam ich das Blei wieder frei , und der Drill ging weiter , allerdings musste ich wieder zu meinen Platz zurück wo der Kescher lag , was gar nicht so einfach war , denn am Haken befand sich etwas Größeres !!
Total Verschwitzt konnte ich ihn dann trotzdem Landen , die Rute wurde somit auf Herz und Nieren getestet und ich war Hochzufreiden eine Barbe mit 3,30 Kg in den Händen zu Halten .






Am Foto beim zurücksetzten sieht man noch sehr gut eine Verheilte Wunde .
Ich schreibe es gerne immer wieder aufs neue , Barben brauchen oft sehr lange um sich wieder zu erhohlen , wenn man sie zu schnell im Wasser auslässt ,dann kann es sein das sie sofort mit den Kopf nach unten in die Steinschüttung Schwimmt und mit den Kopf festhägt , und sich nicht mehr selbst befreien kann .
Also es kann durchaus Vorkommen das ich Größere Barben bis zu 5 Min im Wasser halte , bis sie wieder fit sind !!











Nach nur kurzer Zeit merkte ich , das der Alte Fischer wirklich recht hatte , denn der nächste Hammerharte Biss kündigte sich an .
Na einen Kurzen aber Heftigen Drill zeigte die Waage 2,42 kg an .






Somit Packte ich Glücklich und Zufrieden zusammen , Ruten und Rollen Getestet , Schöne Fische Gefangen , was will man mehr !!!


----------



## Seele (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Alten haben immer recht.*

Immer wieder gute Fische, tolle Bilder und kurz aber unterhaltsam geschrieben. Weiter so.


----------



## ToxicToolz (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Alten haben immer recht.*

Sauber, Danke für den kurzen Einblick in Deinen gestrigen Angeltag.

Gruß Toxe


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Alten haben immer recht.*

Klasse Bericht!#6


----------



## Hecht Jäger (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Die Alten haben immer recht.*

Super gemacht, ein grosses Petri zum Fisch...


----------

